# Mineral Deficiency



## mikayladawn (May 12, 2013)

For a while we had a bit of a mineral deficiency, but we were able to clear everyone up except for one. During the time she was pregnant with triplets, so she declined really quickly. It didn't effect the others nearly as bad as her, not even the other doe with humongo triplets. Only one of her kids survived, and I feel really awful for letting it get as bad as it has. We didn't realize it was a mineral deficiency until it hadn't gotten fairly bad. What can we do to help her out of her funk? Is it possible to pull her kid and try to bottle feed, so that I can dry her off? The kid is already three weeks, so I don't know if I could switch her over or not. The doe is a little lethargic which I think is due to the fact that her muscles have gotten weak since her back legs are stiff and she lays down a lot. She has lost hair on her face and her coat is patchy and dull. She has seemed to get slowly better, but I don't know if it is just wishful thinking. She has gotten selenium treatments which seemed to help very minimally. I saw you can get copper boluses. Where do I get that, and how does that work? What else can I do to help her gain some weight since she has lost too much for my preferences. I was told she wasn't entirely too skinny, but I prefer a bigger dairy barrel. ALSO, I noticed that the kid bumping her udder seemed to be bruising it? It turned dark after a while, and I'm not sure why. She doesn't have mastitis, and she has plenty of milk. Her udders are fairly uneven, would that effect it? We are learning as we go, but I think we are going to sell our goats once they are healthy. I am afraid that one of our 'learning experiences' are going to kill a goat, and we don't have a vet experienced with goats in our area.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (May 12, 2013)

You can buy copper bolus from Jeffers online or in any cattle section of local feed stores. I give my full sized goats a half a capsule and my NDs a 4th. You can buy the goat sized caps from Jeffers now too. 

If her coat is in really bad shape, has she been treated for worms, lice, mites? Worms can cause nutritional deficiencies if they have a large enough load and lice/mites can cause itchy skin and rubbing to relieve the itch will wear off the coat. This time of year is lice season for us in chickens and goats. Fungal infections can cause hair loss and rough skin. 

Once those are ruled out, you can add brewers yeast (it adds amino acids and B vitamins), Boss for protein, magnesium and minerals,  or calf manna for added nutritional support. Regular Vitamin E capsules can be popped and poured over her food or you can add wheat (wheat has a decent amount of vitamin E naturally I believe, and E is one of the healing vitamins). Zinc is another vitamin that can help with skin/hair issues, but  a quality loose mineral should cover you there. 

Good luck with your mama!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 12, 2013)

*What Ragdollcatlady said.

Mineral deficiency
Worms/ Cocci
Mites/ Lice
Fungus


Check for these first. Most of them are fairly simple to fix/ cure.*


----------



## mikayladawn (May 12, 2013)

No cocci or worms. We treated for lice/mites when all this first began, thinking that was our issue, but it didn't fix it. In the spring we shear all of our goats, so I can see dandruff, dark skin (unhealthy leathery), missing patches of hair on her face (base of ears, top of muzzle, above the eyes). I already feed a mixture of alfalfa pellets, grain, and BOSS, but I will look into the others. They have a free choice mineral, but for whatever reason they are just not getting enough of something, and I am thinking it is copper and selenium.

Can I pull her kid? Will the kid at this age accept the bottle? Would that be beneficial for my doe?

Thank you so much for your responses!


----------



## ragdollcatlady (May 13, 2013)

How did you treat for lice? The areas that you say are missing hair are where my girls rub when they have bugs and I have had to do 3 treatments (ivermectin injections) a week apart to really stop the itching and hair loss on the nose and top of the head.... Also what brand of minerals are you using? Some are less palatable or not as well balanced. What selenium treatments were given? Injectable seems to be the way to go to slow/reverse deficiencies. Oral doesn't seem to be a very good alternative for selenium absorption.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 13, 2013)

*If all else fails, (and it could be minerals first), you can ask your vet for a shampoo called Malaseb...

http://www.amazon.com/DVM-Pharmaceuticals-Malaseb-Shampoo-16-9-Ounce/dp/B00061MP5G

It's antifungal, antibacterial, etc...

I have used it on cats, dogs, horses, goats and it works REALLY REALLY well.*


----------



## mikayladawn (May 13, 2013)

For lice/mites I used a oil/sulfur mix called MTG, which was highly recommended by another goat owner. This I used for about two and a half weeks straight every day on every goat. I use Manna Pro goat mineral, and I used Kaeco selenium and vitamin E oral gel. The gel was used three times, one every 12-15 days.


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 13, 2013)

I saw in your OP you said you were thinking about selling your goats.  Sorry you are having a tough time right now, but I don't think you should do that.

I've never given a copper bolus, never even heard of it until I joined this forum.  Never gave selenium injections until last year, and I'm not so sure we really even need it.

If you really have a deficiency, it sounds like you are doing the right things at this point..  We give our lactating does alfalfa hay along with free choice grass hay.  That seems to be the best way to condition them that I've found.

I don't think I would take the baby from her now.  But, if she is not in good condition, I would try to wean and dry her off as soon as I could


----------



## mikayladawn (May 21, 2013)

I'm really beginning we are doing something wrong, because now we have the common wart (???) going around. Not orf as it heals within two weeks. It spreads really easy, and I just don't know what to do. I don't know if our feeding is wrong or something, but goats don't normally have this many issues do they?? I mean they look so sad right now.


----------



## Southern by choice (May 21, 2013)

Other than goats what other animals do you have... include all- even pets.

Having blood drawn and getting a mineral analysis is IMO the best way to see and pinpoint exactly what is needed. There are side effects from overdosing etc.
Having good data will save you $ , grief, and time. There is no stabbing in the dark so to speak. 

We have never needed selenium or copper however this year we noticed the girls coats are "off".... we also know our water is very high in iron (well water) which we believe is causing a binding effect and not allowing the copper to be utilized. Zinc deficiencies can cause similar symptoms... analysis allows you to really target areas needed.

I would also look at the hay you are feeding.

I am sure you are a bit discouraged but you are being so diligent, it will pay off. Be encouraged you are a good goat momma and we all learn from each step we take.


----------



## babsbag (May 22, 2013)

OneFineAcre said:
			
		

> I saw in your OP you said you were thinking about selling your goats.  Sorry you are having a tough time right now, but I don't think you should do that.
> 
> I've never given a copper bolus, never even heard of it until I joined this forum.  Never gave selenium injections until last year, and I'm not so sure we really even need it.
> 
> ...


Not all areas are deficient in copper or selenium, it depends on where you live and where you get your hay. Most of the west where I live is very deficient so we just treat as a matter of course and I still had kids last year that had a low selenium count. Blood test for copper is not that acurate as the copper is stored in the liver, but when we had the necropsy done on a kid it came back as low in copper too. And that was after bolusing the dam and giving bo-se to the dam right before kidding. 

The blood test for copper can show a normal reading and yet the goat can still be deficient but if it shows a low reading then at least you will know it IS low.


----------



## mikayladawn (Jun 4, 2013)

Thank-you guys, I really appreciate all your help. We switched to a different mineral and continued MTG skin treatment which has seemed to be helping. The odd warty things have disappeared and everyone's skin is clearing up thank goodness. If anyone has any skin issues, I would really recommend this stuff. 

Southern by Choice - We have sheep, goats, chickens, a husky mix and a greyhound 

EDIT: Oh, and we feed just the average mixed grass hay, so it isn't super high quality or anything.


----------

